# My Bird Shirt



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

This is what I have been working on this winter: My very own "BIRD SHIRT"! 
View attachment 8470


OK, here is a close-up of the wording!
View attachment 8471


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> This is what I have been working on this winter: My very own "BIRD SHIRT"!
> View attachment 8470
> 
> 
> ...


That is cute. Should put it into production..............


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I Just thought I'd post my progress. I cross-stitched that this month, by hand. NOT by a machine. It was fun. and PHUNNY! My fingers are now grateful for the break! PRODUCTION?  I don't think so!
The picture really doesn't show the bird too well tho.... Too bad.. He is all "poo'd - out"!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think so too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I Just thought I'd post my progress. I cross-stitched that this month, by hand. NOT by a machine. It was fun. and PHUNNY! My fingers are now grateful for the break! PRODUCTION?  I don't think so!
> The picture really doesn't show the bird too well tho.... Too bad.. He is all "poo'd - out"!!!!


You've got WAY more patience than me, that's for sure. I could never get into knitting, sewing, crocheting, cross-stitching, needle point..........nothing where I have to sit down for hours......unless of course, it's typing messages on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Renee, that is what we do in the winter.... I do that in the evening. Now that spring is almost here, I won't have time for it until next winter. It is just something I like to do during the cold wintry days. Patients, sure... but also, tons of fun. I have done filled up the walls of the house, so now that I am out of room, I am doing shirts. You should see the cat I did! that one is a doozie!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Renee, that is what we do in the winter.... I do that in the evening. Now that spring is almost here, I won't have time for it until next winter. It is just something I like to do during the cold wintry days. Patients, sure... but also, tons of fun. I have done filled up the walls of the house, so now that I am out of room, I am doing shirts. You should see the cat I did! that one is a doozie!


Yea, I forgot you live up in the FROZEN TUNDRA!! LOL
That's exactly why I made my husband bring me back to the south. I couldn't take 20 feet of snow until April and not be able to go............I gotta go when I want to.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Say what?*

I don't live in Alaska, you know.  We've never been snowed in ; Always have gone when we wanted too. Besides, we like the four seasons. 
Sometimes, the snow is really nice!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I don't live in Alaska, you know.  We've never been snowed in ; Always have gone when we wanted too. Besides, we like the four seasons.
> Sometimes, the snow is really nice!


OH!! I'm just picking at ya!! LOL
I spent two winters up there. The second winter we had snow up to my shoulders!! And in April there was still snow on the ground. That's why I said that. I'm sure it's not like that every year.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Loved the t-shirt. So funny. For me, the splotches would be on the shoulders.  You did a great job. I was into cross stitching for many years and loved to do it until my vision kinda interfered. You did a great job.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Loved the t-shirt. So funny. For me, the splotches would be on the shoulders.  You did a great job. I was into cross stitching for many years and loved to do it until my vision kinda interfered. You did a great job.


Thank you for the compliment! I do use a lighted magnifying glass, and also use a quilting frame with a floor stand, so it is much easier on the eyes. This was just something to do while waiting for the "sap-to-run"! I am glad you liked it. Yeah, the "real" birds do manage to get our shoulders, don't they!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I do use a lighted magnifying glass, and also use a quilting frame with a floor stand, so it is much easier on the eyes. This was just something to do while waiting for the "sap-to-run"! I am glad you liked it. Yeah, the "real" birds do manage to get our shoulders, don't they!!!


Or your HAIR!! 
I'll never forget one morning, while cleaning under the perches, a hen left her nest, came and perch right over my head................and, well, you can imagine the rest of THAT story.........YUCK! It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it. I want one just like it.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi sue, i love that jumper, pity that bird pooed on  you are handy with the needles, my wife could 'nt knit or sow to save herself, always gets me to do it, lets all see the cat one,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Hi sue, i love that jumper, pity that bird pooed on  you are handy with the needles, my wife could 'nt knit or sow to save herself, always gets me to do it, lets all see the cat one,


I like your wife!  I don't sew either. If I'm missing a button, either Hubby sews it back on, (if I can find it) or I just toss whatever it is and get another one, or just let it all hang out.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*How about the cat & dog?*

OK, here is the cat: and, MY dog:
View attachment 8475


The cat one says: "Wouldn't life be great if you could roll all yoru problems up into one big ball of yarn?"

View attachment 8476


I made a pattern out of a picture of my dog.

I do magic with my needles!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> This is what I have been working on this winter: My very own "BIRD SHIRT"!
> View attachment 8470
> 
> 
> ...




Love the shirt Sue, poo and all!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> OK, here is the cat: and, MY dog:
> View attachment 8475
> 
> 
> ...


sue they are great, i like the saying, i would have a massive ball , and renee that husband of yours had to learn to sew , you running about and all hanging out,


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sue,

Those are terrific!

Margaret


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Sue,
> 
> Those are terrific!
> 
> Margaret


Thanks Margarete! Just something I like to do. Not too bad for being self taught, is it? Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, I'm impressed. You did a wonderful job of figuring out the colors for both the dog and cat. Me? I have to have a sheet of paper telling me what color to use? Do you crewel? That is something I have wanted to do but can never find the time.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Boy, I'm impressed. You did a wonderful job of figuring out the colors for both the dog and cat. Me? I have to have a sheet of paper telling me what color to use? Do you crewel? That is something I have wanted to do but can never find the time.



Hello, No, it isn't crewel, it is all cross-stitch (X).... the colors weren't too hard. I had a real clear picture of my dog. That helps a lot. I have been cross-stitching for over30+ years! Like I said before, I am running out of room on the walls, so I went to T-shirts and sweatshirts! I am glad you liked them!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your Bird Shirt!! You are so talented!

I am like Renee! I never did like sewing, kniting etc. I don't have the patience or the skill but I must admit, it must be great to be able to make your own unique clothes/items...especially pigeon/birdy goods!

Lindi


----------

